# Why Don’t We Specifically Commemorate and Honor the 9/11 Jumpers



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

To me, nothing exemplifies the American spirit more than the 9/11 jumpers.  In their last moments, they gave the terrorists the finger and did not let the terrorists dictate how they were going to go out.  They chose one last moment of freedom to escape the tomb they were in.  

I don’t know why we don’t commemorate and celebrate this true American spirit.  Is it taboo?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> To me, nothing exemplifies the American spirit more than the 9/11 jumpers.  In their last moments, they gave the terrorists the finger and did not let the terrorists dictate how they were going to go out.  They chose one last moment of freedom to escape the tomb they were in.
> 
> I don’t know why we don’t commemorate and celebrate this true American spirit.  Is it taboo?


People just can't handle the thought.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> People just can't handle the thought.


Part of me also thinks it’s cultural.  A certain neighbor country to the south builds and names monuments in honor of teenage army cadets who jumped to their deaths to avoid capture.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Some folks jumped out, some folks ran in, others died almost immediately.

They are all rightfully memorialized...


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> To me, nothing exemplifies the American spirit more than the 9/11 jumpers.  In their last moments, they gave the terrorists the finger and did not let the terrorists dictate how they were going to go out.  They chose one last moment of freedom to escape the tomb they were in.
> 
> I don’t know why we don’t commemorate and celebrate this true American spirit.  Is it taboo?


*I'm going to take your completely negative comment and 180 it.*
*Let sleeping dogs lie. We as a country Honor their memory.*

*Nothing exemplifies the American Spirit more than the fact that *
*" We " America rebuilt on the ground that the Towers once stood on !*

*We rebuilt the Pentagon and will never forget any of the passengers *
*and especially those who stood up to the terrorists on flight 93 over Pennsylvania......*

*THAT IS AMERICA !*


----------



## Justafan (Sep 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm going to take your completely negative comment and 180 it.*
> *Let sleeping dogs lie. We as a country Honor their memory.*
> 
> *Nothing exemplifies the American Spirit more than the fact that *
> ...


My comment is anything but negative.  How could you possibly read ANYTHING negative into it.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some folks jumped out, some folks ran in, others died almost immediately.
> 
> They are all rightfully memorialized...


First responders get a little more heroic praise than anybody else.  To me they are all equally heroic.  If the media is going to praise some more than others, why not the jumpers? And I’m not being facetious.  

Similarly, to me anybody who dies during war, whether it be in a training accident, via friendly fire (Think Pat Tillman), or in armed conflict, should be honored equally heroic.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> My comment is anything but negative.  How could you possibly read ANYTHING negative into it.



*Reread your post.....*

*You are in the " Off Topic " area aka the Kitchen ....Hope you can handle the heat*
*you're going incur ......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> First responders get a little more heroic praise than anybody else.  To me they are all equally heroic.  If the media is going to praise some more than others, why not the jumpers? And I’m not being facetious.
> 
> Similarly, to me anybody who dies during war, whether it be in a training accident, via friendly fire (Think Pat Tillman), or in armed conflict, should be honored equally heroic.



*Heroic acts are all equal.....*


----------



## Justafan (Sep 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Reread your post.....*
> 
> *You are in the " Off Topic " area aka the Kitchen ....Hope you can handle the heat*
> *you're going incur ......*


Nothing negative my friend, your trying to create something where it doesn’t exist.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Nothing negative my friend, your trying to create something where it doesn’t exist.



*Reread your post.....and yes I am creating something.....*

*You just don't know what it is yet....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> First responders get a little more heroic praise than anybody else.  To me they are all equally heroic.  If the media is going to praise some more than others, why not the jumpers? And I’m not being facetious.
> 
> Similarly, to me anybody who dies during war, whether it be in a training accident, via friendly fire (Think Pat Tillman), or in armed conflict, should be honored equally heroic.


"All equally heroic".....yep, that's pretty much what I posted above....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> To me, nothing exemplifies the American spirit more than the 9/11 jumpers.  In their last moments, they gave the terrorists the finger and did not let the terrorists dictate how they were going to go out.  They chose one last moment of freedom to escape the tomb they were in.
> 
> I don’t know why we don’t commemorate and celebrate this true American spirit.  Is it taboo?


I dont recommend jumping.
Im in the camp that keeps the fuckers out of our country.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

*This is my kinda jumping !*


*



*


----------

